# devestated



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

on returning home from work around midnight on monday night I found that our beloved motorhome had been stolen. We are absolutely devestated, all our plans for this year gone. We were going to Driffield next week for the show and in June we were going to Germany and Switzerland for three weeks channel tunnel booked and paid for.
We worked and saved so hard for our Compass Drifter absolutely loved touring and rallying in it now some b*****d has taken it all away from us.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

really sorry to hear your plight mike, got any pictures to post on here so that people know what to look out for ?


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Exactly the same thing happened to us in November. Never heard another thing about and, sorry to say, never got a visit from a copper, despite our picking up bits of evidence at the scene of the crime.

We've got another now but we can never replace all the bits we'd bought here and there to make the van OUR HOME !!

Luckily we were insured with a good company who sorted things out quickly.

Hope you get it back soon. We even put a picture of the MH on ebay by sticking it up there for 1p just to get people looking. Get pictures on all the forums you can obviously inc. this one, you could have 2000 or 3000 pairs of eyes watching out for it for you.

Best of luck


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We really feel for you. You certainly should let us help keep an eye out for it. Any photos, deails, registration number, etc would be really helpful.

Best of luck getting it back.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Mike I'm so sorry to read this.

As others have said give us and any other group as much information as possible and in particular anything that stands out to make it yours.
Any little bumps or scrapes, any special fittings inside. You know, all the things that made it yours as against any other Compass drifter.


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

We are all very sorry to hear about your loss, that is really terrible, For the benefit of all of us out here can you please tell us what security measures you had taken to protect your property ? I do appreciate no matter how hard one tries to protect ones property the b******s will find a way of stealing it. Regards Norman & Noeme IOM


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

B******S.

Sorry to hear this news. Nothing to say that will make you feel any better.

Will keep eyes open. 
Got a few mates in Cheshire and North Wales police, don't know if it will help but you never know. Details will be useful. 

banjo


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
thank you for your thoughts unfortunately I am unable to post a photo on here. The motorhome is a Compass Drifter Merit 410 Reg No N439VFJ in standard trim fitted with a cycle rack on the rear. The only distinguishing mark was a graphic high up on the nearside in dark blue saying "JAMIE".
Like you Brimo I have not had a visit from the police despite finding a pair of pliars at the scene.
They apparently got in through one of the rear windows breaking a corner off and somehow disabled the alarm which was a Vanbits Strikeback system. I am insured with Saga. Anyone had any experience with them?
I have been advised that we are unlikely to see it again, so to cheer ourselves up we have been looking for a possible replacement when everything is settled. Saw a very nice A/S Ravenna on a Ford Transit 2.4
anyone know anything about these good or bad?
My wife was very depressed but I have told her we have to move on and not let the B*****ds beat us.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to read your news, it really is sickening. 
In my ignorance, how do the thieves dispose of these 'vans? Do they change the number plates, what about the VINs? Are they sold privately or through dodgy outlets? 
Will certainly keep any eye out if you let us have details.


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike what you and your wife have just gone through effects every motorhome owner on this site, we all have a lot to learn something from your sad experience, hence me asking lots of questions, some for you to answer and perhaps other people also to answer

Question 1

Were there any signs on your motor home to warn people that your Vanbits Strikeback system was installed ? 

Question 2

Where you live is it in a busy residential area , was the motorhome parked on or off the road. ? 

Question 3	

Was it stolen in the daytime ?

Question 4	

I was under the impression that the alarm system you had installed was the tops, it has a movement censor that goes off as soon as some one enters the van, can any one comment ? Did the alarm go off ?

Question 5 

In the light of what happened to you is there any merit in anyone buying the Strikeback alarm system

Question 6

Does any one know of a alarm system that one can attach to the windows if they are either opened or broken ?

Question 7

I appreciate that nothing can stop a determined thief stealing ones van, what other steps can one take to beat the thief ?

Question 8

Are there any alarm systems on the market, that can generate smoke to slow the thieves down in their tracks ( I believe there are alarms like that in South Africa) ?

Any answers from anyone please, it effects us all

Regards


Norman IOM


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hello Norman

Question 1 Yes there were two stickers front and back.
Question 2 The motorhome was in a residents carpark off road about 200 yards from the nearest house
Question 3 It was stolen between 17.00 and midnight
Question 4 Dont know if it went off Isuspect it was only for a short time.
Question8 I think a poison gas like in the film Robocop might be more appropriate.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Dreadfully sorry to read your bad news, Mike. I'm pleased that you're responding to other's questions, though, as it gives all of us a method of combating theft.

I thought that Crissy's question "How do they dispose of the 'vans?" very pertinent. Motorhomes are in such a very small market that the Trade must be closely involved. Also, communities like ours (this site) need to get our act together, perhaps with a "Stolen Motorhomes" section? Forgive me if I've missed it if it already exists (I'm new and dopey!).

Finally, with forgery of documents so easy (I'm led to understand), shipping out of the country so (comparatively) easy, e-bay, ads in local papers, etc., etc., a full description is necessary. A great many years ago, I worked worked with the Stolen Car Squad, and they were able to identify vehicles, not from registration numbers, engine/chassis numbers, and so on, but from tiny details such as a "cigarette burn on the back seat upholstery", "piece of plastic broken off the o/s underneath corner of dashboard", and so on.

If our spies at auctions, reading local paper adverts, etc., had (controlled) access to a database of our member's stolen 'vans, perhaps more of our stolen motorhomes (and their filthy thieves) would be identified, and generally stealing motorhomes would be a poor prospect.

I'd be very pleased to hear other's views on this.

Barry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry, some interesting thoughts there.

But. Getting our beloved motorhome back within a few days would be fine but as time goes on I ask myself whether I would want it back.

Presumably all the identifiable treasured possessions will have gone or been used by others so I wouldn't want them back. The base vehicle and the habitation part could both have been misused by people who don't care and I really want to get on with my life as it seems to be slipping away at a faster rate as the years pass.

Just my first thoughts but that doesn't stop me being very sympathetic to someone who has had theirs stolen. Neither will it prevent me looking out for someone's beloved possession if that helps to get it back for them.

Incidentally I have no sympathy at all for the thieves. They deserve all they get. (Actually the deserve a lot more than they are likely to get with the current sentencing policy!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mike,

Dreadfully sorry for you, its what everyone on this forum must dread, I only hope it doesnt put you off getting another van.

Justice raised some interesting questions in reply to you.

In reply to question 4, the alarm probably did go off, but how many times have you heard one and ignored it? I'm ashamed to say that i have

In reply to question 5, Its definately worth buying an alarm for your van even if only to ensure you get your money from the insurers when the worst happens. Another sad fact of life is insurers will always look for an excuse not to pay out so make sure you can prove youve taken precautions.

Our current van is fitted with a immobiliser, deadlocks on all doors, a steering wheel lock and a security post in the drive, even with all these precautions some low life still had a go at getting in breaking the doorlock but failed, probably an amateur. i hope he tripped over the security post on his way out and broke his neck.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Some thoughts about theft protection*

It always hits me when I read such a story. I am really sorry.

Though I have not (yet) made this experience I do remember that before our last move when we had to park our motorhome on the road I sometimes woke up at night and looked for it. And I could not sleep very well when there was no opportunity to park it in sight from our sleeping room window. Now we can park it on our own ground and would someone really try to steal it he would have to remove our normal car first as this is blocking the way. Feels a bit better.

What happened to us that last spring on a site in The Netherlands two B******s cracked the left cab door while we were sleeping in the overcab. Luckily I woke up and while they were just entering I came down with the huge MAG-Lite I always have under my pillow. When they saw me they ran away as fast as they could and seconds later a third baddie started his car, picked them up and drove away. Nothing was stolen, but it was quite a shock.

And although I could read the numberplate of their car the police could not do anything with it. The numberplate was registered as stolen since the late seventies! 8O

We have invested in mechanical security measures after that event and I am quite sure now that nobody can break into our motorhome without making so much noise that we wake up. That of course only works when we are sleeping in it.

To be honest I am not much in favour of electronic alarm systems. Just because ignoring them is quite common. Maybe because of too many false alarms. And although we have an electronic immobilizer as a standard, I do not really trust it. There are too many rumours going around that these devices can be cracked.

However what now really makes me sleep better is our new BearLock.

http://www.bearlock.nl

This was a requirement of our new Dutch insurance company. First I sweared quite a bit about that requirement because it is not really cheap: I had to pay around 550 Euros including installation. But when I finally saw it I changed my mind. It is a very sturdy device which blocks the gearbox in reverse gear. Any attempt to crack it by brute force would inevitably destroy the gearbox and thus render the mh really immobile. And the lock is more like that of a safe than this crap used for the cab doors.

Probably the ultimate solution is really a GPS tracking system.

Regarding the fate of the stolen motorhome: I do not believe that they are brought out of UK. First because of the security checks at the ferryports and the chunnel terminals. Second because it is almost impossible to sell a right-hand-drive vehicle on the continent. No, I think that they are disassembled and sold as bits and pieces.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I relayed your story to friends in the police (MH and caravan owners) and the fact that Avon and Somerset did not even bother coming out to see you left them somewhat puzzled. 
Perhaps we are lucky up here, no matter how bad we think it is, relatively, it's very quiet - obviously not enough sheep to rustle. :wink: 

Having said that someone down the road had her car stolen a few weeks ago, it was never locked, parked on the road and always full of the kid's toys. 
The police were here within hours and wandered about asking anyone the usual questions..... all for a car probably worth less than £500.
Strange but true! 

I agree that they probably don't leave the UK as a MH but possibly in bits. There's no market for RHD's in Europe.

Anyway, hope it works out for you Mike.

banjo 8)


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Boff

Thanks for the info on http://www.bearlock.nl

I have looked up that site , this seems the product for me, I have today contacted them and ask them if they are going to have any agents in the UK, if not I will nip over in October from Hull and have one fitted. I have done the best I can to stop thieves entering from either the cab or back door, it is now the windows and stop them moving it away that concrerns me. The thieves are always one step ahead, hopefully tjhe bearlock will give them somthing to ponder over if the worst ever happened to me. By the way we had a great holiday last year in your beautiful country, alas we only had a car, this year it will be very different. Everywhere is so clean and the people so friendly, and all that lovely food.


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Following our friends reply from Holland I have made contact with Bear Lock in Holland and sent him a copy of this thread

His reply will make very interesting reading


Dear Norman 

These kinds of stories are appearing in Holland too, more and more...It's really sad.

Electronic devices like acoustal alarms aren't sufficient at all. It's rather easy to sabotage it.

When East-European borders are going to be opened, starting May this year, the troubles will grow rapidly, we guess.

Our product is made in Poland and for more then ten years sold on the East European and South African market with big success.
Among these are terrible countries like Baltic states and Ukraine. BearLock is there very succesful.

Thiefs lose their appetite completely when a car is protected by BearLock. 

Well, we can tell a lot about BearLock, but maybe later when we meet in person, because...

You're very welcome to Holland! We will guide you to a well skilled mechanic/agent, whose cost rate is on a very reasonable level.
The indication we've given you is realistic.


We like to hear from you,


With Kindest Regards,

BearLock - Nederland,
Franklin van Os


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I made my own lock when we had our Swift Kontiki, it would clamp the clutch & brake pedal together. I made it from quarter inch steel with a high tensile bolt at the hinge with the nut welded on. I used a large good quality yale padlock. I tried to see if there was anyway to easily get it off but there was no room to hacksaw it or even get at it to lever it off. The original idea I saw for this was when I worked at Fords Halewood in the late 60's. I personally think that having any type of conventional alarm or locking device is something car thieves can deal with, having something different might make confuse them & make them think twice about bothering when there might be easier pickings. It's unfortunate that you can only hope to discourage them from taking your property, but it means that they will pick on somebody else.
I am thinking of making myself a better pedal clamp from hardened steel & also make some sort of lock for the handbrake to stop it being towed.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't bother about locking the hand brake. It just does not put sufficient resistance to the wheels to prevent towing. And I am not sure whether any "external" locking system blocking wheel or pedals can't be cracked with a pair of strong bolt cutters. 

The nice thing about the BearLock is that all the mechanics is hidden in the gearbox, so that you can't crack it without destroying the gearbox. And it isn't really funny to drive in reverse gear all the time. Especially when the only way out is forward and there is no space to turn round behind the motorhome.

Of course there still remains the possibility that some b*****d breaks into your house and finds the keys...  . So we keep the BearLock keys separate from the car keys in a safe location. 

Nevertheless should a really professional car thief be determined to steal exactly your motorhome, he will probably find a way to do it. Hopefully these real professionals are more specialized on, let's say, high end Mercedes or BMW than motorhomes.

By the way, the standard cab door locks do not provide any protection at all. The lock which was cracked effortlessly last spring is still in use and fully operational.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Some thoughts about theft protection*



boff said:


> Regarding the fate of the stolen motorhome: ............
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Hi

My sympathy goes out to you & I hope you either get it back or settle the insurance asap so that you can move on.

My feelings are they are stolen by certain undesirables who have no respect for others property or paying their way in the community namely those folk who are making things difficult for the motorcaravanner ie height barriers & the provision of suitable service areas.

Motorhomer.


----------



## 90279 (May 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for this terrible lost. This kind of things are becoming "normal" here in Spain, a lot of caravans and motorhomes too are stolen.
I hope you'll find it soon.
Good luck!


----------



## 90144 (May 1, 2005)

*Stolen motorhome*

So sorry for the theft of your motorhome and sorry to come to this so late but have only just read your post.

I was interested in the fact that you had a Van Bitz Strikeback alarm fitted which obviously did not deter the thieves, and as I am about to take delivery of a new AS Ravenna on a Ford Transit on which I am being advised to fit this alarm, I wondered if you ever told Van Bitz about the theft or have had any comments from them!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hello deejay from peejay!

You slipped in quietly there, welcome to the site. I see you get a new a/sleeper soon, we take delivery of ours (a nuevo) hopefully at the end of May. Can't wait!

Happy travels.

pete


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks,

And us likewise. Our A/S Rienza delivery has been delayed (now there's a story!) and we hope to pick it up in the coming week.

The fact that an alarm failed to deter the thieves is a problem. On my last motorhome I fitted an underbonnet alarm (self-powered with it's own built-in battery), but I also fitted another sounder inside the vehicle, tucked right up under the dash, and virtually impossible to get at easily. It, too, was self-powered. When the alarm went off, it was impossible to remain in the vehicle without pain and disorientation because of the decibel level (Over 130 decibels, I seem to recall). To then fiddle about under the dash trying to silence the thing would, I believe, have been physically impossible unless the thief was stone deaf. I was pleased with the system, but it was never put to the ultimate test (well, not to my knowledge, anyway).

Maybe this is another option for us. Any other 'alarm fitters' have any thoughts on this?

Barry


----------



## 90144 (May 1, 2005)

*New motorhome*

We are picking ours up on Friday 7th.

We ordered it on the 21st July 2003. There have been many delays for what we were told were many different reasons. Cab aircon chassis not available, upholstery, and so on.

Can't wait now though.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

mikethebike,
very sorry to hear this but try and keep positive, in a hopefully short while you will be back on the road again and put this behind you.

Kind regards Rob

Deejay,
The alarm you are having fitted is designed for motorhomes and as such will deter the opportunist thief, but if they are determined enough no alarm will stop them.
As discussed before on other threads the best deterrent in my humble opinion is a Clutch Claw,( http://www.centinel.org.uk/clutch_claw.htm )I am fitting one to mine as I feel immobilising the pedals to be the best deterrent.

Homer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I've also got the Clutch Claw and it does seem to be impressive in doing its job.

Can anyone suggest how I could have a deadlock fitted to the rear door, and also maybe to the cab doors? I can't do this myself because I'm stupid, but I'd be happy to pay someone skilled to do it for me.

Any links to companies or whatever?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi stormywether,

I once worked for a company who had there vans fitted with deadlocks at the local locksmiths, not sure if this link helps http://www.home-own.co.uk/ala/ but they do say they can fit high security locks to light commercial vehicles.

Homer


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

mikethebike said:


> on returning home from work around midnight on monday night I found that our beloved motorhome had been stolen. We are absolutely devestated, all our plans for this year gone. We were going to Driffield next week for the show and in June we were going to Germany and Switzerland for three weeks channel tunnel booked and paid for.
> We worked and saved so hard for our Compass Drifter absolutely loved touring and rallying in it now some b*****d has taken it all away from us.


this is really bad news Mike

I hope everything works out OK for you

andy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*hi*

hi mike, sorry to hear your plight.we had our's broke into out side our house a few year's back and that was bad enough. we had a thatcham cat one alarm fitted didnt put them off though,by the time i got down stair's and unlocked the door they were long gone. hope you get sorted soon
pete


----------

